# Arrow Advice for Bowtech Assassin



## live24wheel (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey folks, looking for some advice on choosing arrows for my Bowtech Assassin I just picked up. The bow itself is a 70 pound model. It is set at 68 pounds and has a 28" draw length. My archery shop recommended Gold Tip's 5075 flavor or the equivalent in Carbon Express. I will be using 100 grain broadhead's and points. I have already purchased a Rip Chord Code Red that will be going on it tomorrww as well.

The shop basically said those arrow's are good for a 50 - 75 pound draw. From the threads I was able to find, it appears my arrow length will be approximately 1 inch shorter than my draw so around 27". My first question is, will those arrows be stiff enough for that draw weight with the Assassin?

That leads me to my next question. The bow I have been shooting is about a 10 year old Martin Cougar Magnum. About 4 years ago, I purchased quite a few of the Cabela's Carbon Hunter arrows with the 4" vanes. Other than having them revaned once, I have had great luck with them. Are they still worth a darn? 

My last question, what vanes should I go with? I have been using 4" vanes and other than the fact that I like the looks of the 2" vane's, what would be best for general target shooting and hunting? My archery shop said they would use 2" vanes and I didn't even think to ask why.

Also, any advice on what tips or arrows would be best for squirrel hunting would be greatly appreciated. Lol

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## marcanon (Jun 10, 2011)

I am by no means an expert, but having just gone through the arrow selection process for my new Assassin, I'll give my thoughts.

By 4 different spine charts (Hunter's Friend, Victory, Gold Tip, and Easton), at 27", 68lbs., 100 grain tips, you should need a spine near 0.400. The shop recommended 5075's are of that spine.

The charts also indicate that if you intend to max out the poundage on your bow (my Assassin maxed at 72lbs.) and keeping everything else the same, you may be getting into the stiffer (0.350) spine rating.

Hope this provides some guidance.


----------

